# Der AMD [ RV870 R800 R8xx ]-Sammelthread



## PCGH_Carsten (3. September 2008)

Da es ja bereits einige Thread zu diversen R(V)8xx-Produkten gibt, starte ich hiermit mal einen Sammelthread zur allgemeinen R(V)8xx-Architektur, -Performance und -Modellen.

Ich werde mich bemühen, das Startposting aktuell zu halten und jede gesicherte und nicht völlig unglaubwürdige Info hier zusammenzutragen.

Hier mal die vorläufige Threadliste:
• RV870 - Der Kleine Drache
• AMD RV870- und Nvidia GT300-Specs?
• RV870 kommt im ersten Quartal 2009

Bei allen Spekulationen zum R(V)8xx bitte auch folgende PCGH-News beachten:
• TSMCs 40nm-GP: RV870 und GT300 fast viermal so schnell wie heute?
Kernpunkt: 40nm wird die Hütte rocken, auch wenn ich mich in der Newsmeldung leicht verrechnet hatte.


----------



## Player007 (3. September 2008)

Was ich von dem RV870 erwarte sind ein geringer Stromverbrauch, als bei der aktuellen RV770 Generation.
Außerdem soll AMD wieder leisere Kühler verbauen, die aktuellen sind ja nicht zum aushalten 
Und natürlich sollen sie ne Ecke schneller sein, als alles was jetzt aufm Markt ist 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (3. September 2008)

ich würde mich über eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme freuen 

Natürlich sollte der Chip dabei auch ein paar Prozent schneller sein als der RV770.

Aber so wie es ausschaut, kann man mit dem Release des RV8xx dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr rechnen.


----------



## DanielX (3. September 2008)

Sollte der kommende Chip für PCIe 3.0 ausgelegt sein, dürfte es nichts werden mit einer geringen Stromaufnahme.

Und zudem wären PCIe 3.0 Karten absolute Platzkiller aber vielleicht können die Hersteller mit soviel Platz gute und leise Referrenzkühler bauen.

Was ich mir erhoffen würde wäre ein bessere Multi-GPU Lösung für die kommende Generation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2008)

pci-e3 kann man auch nur wegen der höheren bandbreite nutzen, man muss nicht auch die neuen stromstecker und den platzverbrauch ausreizen.

in anbetracht dessen, dass die heißesten und hungrigsten karten der letzten jahre meistens das ati-topmodell war, steht aber zugegebenermaßen zu befürchten, dass der r800 es trotzdem macht.


----------



## d00mfreak (5. September 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> in anbetracht dessen, dass die heißesten und hungrigsten karten der letzten jahre meistens das ati-topmodell war, steht aber zugegebenermaßen zu befürchten, dass der r800 es trotzdem macht.



Das ist der Grund, warum ich mir nie eine X2-Version keines Herstelles "gönnen" werde. Sollten die Thesen in der oben verlinkten News bezgl. "G350" und Dual-GPU stimmen, dann dürfte die Graka wohl nur mit eigenem Netzteil erhältlich sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. September 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Und zudem wären PCIe 3.0 Karten absolute Platzkiller aber vielleicht können die Hersteller mit soviel Platz gute und leise Referrenzkühler bauen..


wozu Referenzkühler die sollten am besten ein PCB mit GPU verschicken und sich die Software sparen...und der geneigte Modder kauft sich den besseren Kühler als RevKühler dazu..die landen eh nur im Müll..

was ich für die RV8*0 wünsche ist eine bessere Scalierung mit mehr Stream prozies und Shadereinheiten...obwohl diese schon gut ist aber daran geht noch was zu schrauben..


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wozu Referenzkühler die sollten am besten ein PCB mit GPU verschicken und sich die Software sparen...und der geneigte Modder kauft sich den besseren Kühler als RevKühler dazu..die landen eh nur im Müll..



 Naja, das traut sich nicht jeder.
Aber bei Kühlerwechsel sollte wenigstens Garantie bleiben


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Naja, das traut sich nicht jeder.
> Aber bei Kühlerwechsel sollte wenigstens Garantie bleiben


Das tut es idR auch.

Du musst nur nachweisen, das durch den Kühlerwechsel kein Schaden entstanden ist (was nicht soo einfach ist)...
Bei EVGA erlischt die Garantie ja nicht...


RuneDRS schrieb:


> wozu Referenzkühler die sollten am besten ein PCB mit GPU verschicken und sich die Software sparen...


Naja, die Kühler sind nötig, einmal ist die Entwicklung eines entsprechenden Modells nicht so ganz günstig, das muss auch jemand stemmen, zum anderen würde es die Einführung neuer Karten verzögern.

Und mal ehrlich: die GraKa als ganzes bildet doch 'ne Einheit, warum sollt man das Risiko eingehen, sie ohne Kühler zu verkaufen?!

Gäbe da ganz sicher genug Herrschaften, die versuchen würden, die Karte ohne Kühler in Betrieb zu nehmen...



RuneDRS schrieb:


> und der geneigte Modder kauft sich den besseren Kühler als RevKühler dazu..die landen eh nur im Müll..


Ja, aber du hast erstmal einen Kühler, mit dem du die Karte testen kannst!

Das sollte man auch idR tun, bevor man irgendwas an der Karte modifiziert, da einige Karten ja recht schnell sterben...



RuneDRS schrieb:


> was ich für die RV8*0 wünsche ist eine bessere Scalierung mit mehr Stream prozies und Shadereinheiten...obwohl diese schon gut ist aber daran geht noch was zu schrauben..


Das wirds wohl sowieso geben, hat man ja auch schon von RV670 zu 770 getan, auch die Anzahl der TMUs hat man seit R420 das erste mal wieder leicht erhöht...


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wozu Referenzkühler die sollten am besten ein PCB mit GPU verschicken und sich die Software sparen...und der geneigte Modder kauft sich den besseren Kühler als RevKühler dazu..die landen eh nur im Müll..
> 
> was ich für die RV8*0 wünsche ist eine bessere Scalierung mit mehr Stream prozies und Shadereinheiten...obwohl diese schon gut ist aber daran geht noch was zu schrauben..




der Sinn meiner Aussage war eigentlich(gut kann man nicht erlesen): ich wollte auf sowas wie bulk hinaus...wobei das mit dem Kühler nicht mal so schlimm ist, mich nervt nur dieser mega Software Berg den man sich mit einer highend Karte ins Haus holt..

ohne Kühler wäre dann schon fast eine high Bulk version...

@Stefan mit dem Testen daran hatte ich nicht gedacht ist richtig..

wird es beim RV8*0 eigentlich einen Heatspreder geben?


----------



## potzblitz (28. September 2008)

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist das die alle immer den  Referenzkühler übernehmen und dann ihre doch so tollen Aufkleber drauf machen! Sollten wirklich mal einen Schritt nach vorne machen und sich mit einem Lüftkühlerhersteller zusammen tuen 

Nackte PCB wäre nett aber das mit der Garantie wäre so ein Fall


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2008)

Weiß nicht, wie das im Moment ist - aber in der Vergangenheit kam es mehrfach vor, dass AMD/Nvidia es beim Produktlaunch verboten haben, nicht-Referenz Varianten anzubieten.
Dazu wächst so ein Kühler ja auch nicht auf Bäumen (nicht nur die Herstellung, vor allem das Testen kostet) und in vielen Fällen reicht den Kunden der Originalkühler. *)
Also nicht wirklich ein lukratives Geschäft.


*) Genaugenommen stellt er mitlerweile in den meisten Fällen das Optimum dar, alternative Kühler sind nur noch selten leiser oder/und kühler, wenn sie nicht weitere Slots beanspruchen oder höher sind. Letzteres schränkt aber auch wieder massiv den Käuferkreis ein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2008)

AMD tut das nur in den ersten Wochen, da sie einige Karten vorproduzieren, so dass der Launch ein harter ist und kein Papier.

Wenn diese Charge soweit weg ist, können die Hersteller machen was sie wollen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2008)

Aber wann kauft der Ich-zahl-30€-mehr-für-nen-Kühler Enthusiast denn die Karte:
Im ersten oder im vierten Monat? 
Auch stellt sich die Frage, wann die Hersteller überhaupt die Möglichkeit erhalten, eigene Designs zu entwerfen. Zumindest in einigen WaKü-Foren hört man immer wieder von "bestenfalls ein paar Wochen vor Produktlaunch" - und Herstellern, die die ersten Wochen eh nur einen anderen Aufkleber drauf kleben, muss man vorher auch nicht mehr als 2-3 Testmuster liefern.
Das heißt umgekehrt aber, dass ein eigenes Design erste mehrere Wochen nach Launch erscheinen kann - wenn man aufwendige Produktionsoptimierung betreibt (um nicht mehrere dutzend € pro Kühler verlangen zu müssen) noch später.
Und in Sachen Haltbarkeitstest hat man gar keine Chance.

Apropos Haltbarkeit/Garantie: Damit der Hersteller im Falle einer defekten GPU Entschädigung von Nvidia/AMD erhält, muss die Kühllösung natürlich zertifiziert sein...
(Zeit, überhaupt, Kosten?)


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (16. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute, warum is denn das hier so eingeschlafen?

Also ATI muss ne richtige hammer GPU liefern, denn Nvidia G300 wird ein MONSTER!!

Die 512 Steam prozesssorren die auch noch MIMD arbweiten, oh man.

ATI braucht ca. die 4fache shaderzahlt um dagegen anstincken zu können, oder eone komlpett enue architekture. da der evergreeen-chip aber auf dem r600 basiert wird es wohl keine "neuen" shader geben.
Bisher weiß man nicht, was ATI bringt, denn alle Specs sind FALSCH. Warum? weil der chip nicht rv870 heißt oder je geheißen hat. Immer nur Evergreen. Und jeder der die specs kennt der weiß auch den namen, da aber bisher alles specs desrv870 heißt, können diese zahlen getrost in den müll geworfen werden.
beim rv870 wusste man auch erst eine woche vorher was da kommt, vorher glaubten auch alle an 480 einheiten. warum sollte ati dieses verwirrspiel jetzt aufgeben wo es so gut geklappt hat? man wirft einfach ein appr zahlen ins internet und guckt was passiert. ich bin gespannt auf den chip, was da wohl kommt.


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. Juli 2009)

Ist die Frage, mein schnell schreibender Freund, ob mehr denn immer mehr ist - oder ob ATI vielleicht trotz weniger fast bis genausoviel liefern kann - ich denke da zum Beispiel an das Speichermanagement der gegenwärtigen Generationen.


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (24. Juli 2009)

Also könnte man nicht bei  Grafikarten ienen neuen Sammelthread aufmachen? Hier findet der ja so gut wie keine beachtung, ich denke dann gebe es eine sehr viel größere diskussion als hier wo sich kaum ein Mitglieg hin verirrt.


----------

